#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Radio Operators

## Han Ah kwang

SBE Certification Handbook
Feb 15, 2015 | 155 Pages | EPUB/MOBI/AZW3/PDF (Converted) | 6 MB 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The SBE Certification Handbook for Radio Operators covers the general responsibilities of a radio operator, including professional etiquette, management structure, station operations, FCC rules, and a typical radio station technical layout. The SBE Certification Handbook for Radio Operators covers the general responsibilities of a radio operator, including professional etiquette, management structure, station operations, FCC rules, and a typical radio station technical layout. Topics include various types of microphones and their use, digital audio mixing devices, audio processors, equalizers, electronic audio routing, computerized recording and playback systems, program-audio delay equipment, telephone-interface equipment, studio to transmitter (STL) links, transmitter remote control and monitoring methods, and satellite program delivery systems. The book refers to many of the digital technologies used in broadcasting. Other chapters cover station logs, the Emergency Alert System (EAS), safety requirements, meter reading procedures, and station identification requirements and procedures. A comprehensive glossary is included as a quick reference guide. A thorough study of this book will prepare the reader, whether a seasoned professional or anyone who is new to the radio station business, for the SBE Radio Operator certification test. Successful completion of the test assures any perspective radio station employer of your knowledge and skills required to become a Radio Station Operator.See More: Radio Operators

----------

